# Picture test



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

didn't work


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Gonna try it again: <http://www.msnusers.com/qmo2csikpgma0i8id41ssvc1n7/Documents/Fishphotos/RhomNegro%5F2JanPhoto1%2Ejpg>


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

http://www.msnusers.com/qmo2csikpgma0i8id41ssvc1n7/Documents/Fishphotos/RhomNegro%5F2JanPhoto1%2Ejpg

Just copy paste it.....hope it works


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

it brings me to the msn page and tells me to work. i am sorry it didnt work.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Well guess I need a lesson here on how to post pics


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i wish i could help, but i don't know how. i'm sure Xenon will be able to help you when he gets back on.
wes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

this is how u post pics.....

you put this around your url.










past your url inbetween what i wrote without leaveing spaces.
i hope i have helped. pm me if u have any more problems or questions to ask. :







:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

see...IT WORKS!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Guess I will have to find a web host for the pictures, for sure that URL is not working!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I can host pictures for you. Send them to [email protected] To post pictures you can click the "Image" button above and enter a URL or type:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Xenon: Sent you photo of my rhombeus. Still haven't seen it posted here


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Sorry buddy. I didnt know who this picture was from. Here she is:


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice fish.
wes


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Wait till you see the next wicked one I just sent Xenon to post here


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

First, thanks Xenon for adding my piranha pics. Second, I opened up a photo webpage so that I can post photos. Here is the URL:

http://community.webshots.com/user/fishmantoo


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dude that that an awesome picture of the first red belly. You can see all the colors and everything!!









-Xenon


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

It took me almost 45 minutes and 33 pictures to get that fish to pose just right to get that one perfect picture.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Well it was definatly worth it. I might be asking you permission soon to let me use that as a graphic on this site.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm honored







Use it when your ready to.


----------

